# Lessons for 6 year old, need advice



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi there,

I have a friend who bought her 6 year old daughter a guitar, a cheap acoustic, and I have agreed to give her a few lessons to get her started. I'm told she's pretty enthusiastic (but I remember what I was like at that age lol). Anyway, I suppose I could start with how to hold the guitar, tuning and learning the names of the strings but not sure where I should go after that. Maybe learing "one string songs". I've never really taught anyone (although I have been asked several times)

Anyone have any practical advice?

Thanks


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

When I teach kids that young, I use a book called "Guitar for the Small Fry" by Dick Bennett and published by Beacon Music. It starts with the open strings and slowly adds fretted notes. Go slow, I find most kids that age are just happy to play and don't feel the need to progress at a blistering pace.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bw66 said:


> When I teach kids that young, I use a book called "Guitar for the Small Fry" by Dick Bennett and published by Beacon Music. It starts with the open strings and slowly adds fretted notes. Go slow, I find most kids that age are just happy to play and don't feel the need to progress at a blistering pace.


I agree they're happy to play, and not worried about speeding through things, and they do pick up stuff.

I had some 6 & 7 year old students when I taught--some got discouraged easily--so you need to work at the enjoyment part sometimes.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Weird this double post thing keeps happening...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

zontar said:


> Weird this double post thing keeps happening...


maybe it's an echo


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

maybe it's an echo


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Fun Fun Fun! Keep it that. Make sure the guitar has low action and light strings. Strength is an issue at that age.


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone, some good advice. I see chapters has those small fry books for about $5.....And yes I am worried about the action on the guitar. Mom bought it online through Chatpters if you can believe it, this is it:

http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/toys/...2730605026-item.html?ikwid=guitar&ikwsec=Toys

If the strings are too heavy I'll slap some Super Slinkys on it


----------

